# [SOLVED] Won't Load Personal Settings



## reese24 (Jan 19, 2009)

Recently when I turn on my computer, I get a notification that there is an error in loading my personal settings. It said it may be because of a security problem. The only option I have is to click "ok" while a timer of 30 seconds is counting down. If I press ok, my computer loads in default settings and I have none of my picture files, music files, and obviously none of my personal settings. I am worried I lost these files. Is there anyway to recover them?


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Won't Load Personal Settings*

Sounds like a very oddball error. In order for most people (that have not experienced this issue directly themselves) to help you, they are going to need the exact text of this error message in order to research (which is to say, Google) the text in order to possibly find a fix for you.

Please post the exact text of the error message(s).


----------



## reese24 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Won't Load Personal Settings*

Ok, thank you. 
After I log in and it says "loading your personal settings"

a "user environment" box appears stating: "windows cannot load the locally stored profile. possible causes of this error include insufficient security rights or a corrupt local profile. If this problem persistes contact your network administrator"

then a second "user environment" box appears: "windows cannot find the local profile and is logging you on with a temporary profile. changes you make to this profile will be lost when you log off"


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Won't Load Personal Settings*

The user registry hive has been corrupted. 

Is this a personal computer or work/server computer.

Have you changed permissions on the profile folder recently?


If not, try this:
Rename the "c:\Documents and Settings\*usernamegoeshere*" folder once you're logged in to the temp profile. The next time you log on Windows will recreate the profile, then you can copy whatever files you may have cared about in the renamed folder to the new folder.

OR

copy the data from the corrupted user profile to a new profile.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811151/


----------



## reese24 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Re: Won't Load Personal Settings*

It is a personal computer and I had not changed permissions on the profile recently. I did as you suggested and it worked great. Thank you very much for your help. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Won't Load Personal Settings*

Your very welcome I am glad I could help


----------

